# My latest photo



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Of what? :huh:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Stan said:


> Of what? :huh:


 Head Sculpture in Calne Town Centre in Wiltshire .


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Took this while on holiday last week


----------

